# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacBook Air late 2010 very slow

## gio4

Είναι πολλά τα θέματα που έχει το MacBook Air μου αλλά είναι και πολλές οι ώρες που περάσα με μαζί και αρνούμαι να το αποχωριστώ αμαχητί!

Βασικά για αρκετό καιρό μετά που επανήλθε από τον ζεστό καφέ που έπεσε πάνω του, τον χρησιμοποιούσα με ένα blue tooth keyboard. Κάποια στιγμή έβγαλα το αριστερό shift και από τότε τον χρησιμοποιώ με το δικό του πληκτρολόγιο και πάλι χωρίς πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά την πληκτρολόγηση!
Γιατί θεματάκια από τότε στο reboot έχει. Δεν λέω ότι δεν έχει! Βασικά αν κάνω restart μπαίνει σε safe mode ...χωρίς λόγο... και το προβληματάκι αυτό το ξεπαιρνάω κρατώντας cmd+s κατά το boot ώστε να με βγάλει σε command line και με δύο εντολές mount (στιε γράφει σε κοθοδηγεί) και ένα exit καταφέρνω να μπω σε "κανονική" λειτουργία


Το πρόβλημά μου ωστόσο είναι άλλο.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει γίνει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ αργός!

ΟΚ είναι παλιός. ΟΚ είναι λίγο παραφορτωμένος, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το τόσο αργός οφείλεται σε κάτι άλλο. Είναι σαν να μείωσε κανείς στα μισά τα MHz λειτουργίας του επεξεργαστή ή σαν κάτι να τρώει όλη την διαθέσιμη μνήμη. Ανεξίγητα αργός για τις δικές μου περιορισμένες γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτά.

Και η ερώτηση! :
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί θα μπορούσε να είναι ή τί θα έπρεπε να κάνω ώστε να βρω τί θα μπορούσε να είναι ο λόγος που τον κάνει τόσο αργό;

----------


## Mind Deception

Σε πρώτη φάση δοκίμασε την εφαρμογή Mac Booster 5 και βάλτο να σου τακτοποιήσει τα αρχεία.
Ύστερα, έλεγξε εάν έχεις προγράμμα που ανοίγουν κατά την εκκίνηση του mac book και απενεργοποίησέ τα.
Τέλος εγκατέστησε την τελευταία έκδοση του OS εάν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.

Εάν δεν παρατηρήσεις διαφορά με κανένα από τα παραπάνω ίσως να χρειάζεσαι έναν καινούργιο ssd για να μηδενίσεις οποιαδήποτε αργοπορεία  :One thumb up: 

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------

